# My KOM Extreme C



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

On its way to me, never ridden. Was owned by a collector in NYC.. Can't wait to get this bike and ride the hell out of it.. Supposedly it was a very small run of these frames with that paint scheme..


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

a few more photos.. I don't know about that seat though.. Ridiculously expensive and not very comfortable..That seat may find itself on Ebay..


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Seat is actually pretty comfortable.

It only looks like there is no padding. There is a clear gel on top of the carbon that acts like the foam in a covered saddle.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

ewitz said:


> Seat is actually pretty comfortable.
> 
> It only looks like there is no padding. There is a clear gel on top of the carbon that acts like the foam in a covered saddle.


Sweet.. Good to know!


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

enzo269 said:


> Sweet.. Good to know!


i have the same seat on my eps....its very comfortable...at least to me


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

take a mouse pad from a computer, and cut and glue it to the back of it to soften it up a bit.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

BEAUTY!!! You had better be a helluva climber to own and ride that thing!!!


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks.. I have slowed a bit as have gotten older, but I can still drop my fair share of folks on a climb.. The bike does climb very well..


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

enzo269 said:


> Thanks.. I have slowed a bit as have gotten older, but I can still drop my fair share of folks on a climb.. The bike does climb very well..


I have one too in PR00- I love it!!! It climbs exceptionally well but the thing that stood out more than anything else was how well it descended. First off, I love the Colnago geometry. It is definitely on the more stable side and not a quick steerer but that adds so much to my confidence when descending. I counter-steer so much more on my Nag than any other bike I have and it is just rock solid in its line. I have much more confidence to put more lean into my turns when I'm on the ExtC. It is not as stiff as other bikes I've had but it's still stiff enough that I don't feel like I've been robbed of energy. This feels very much like my Fondriest Carb Level in the climbs. That was my previous favorite bike.


----------

